# Backflow testing



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been noticing more and more people are getting there backflow license, some of them are even telling me the ridiculous amount a day there testing! I don't think they could possibly be testing that many a day, and it got me thinking there doing drive bys copy the info and dip 
What are municipalities doing to ensure this isn't happening? What are the punishment for the scums that are?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> I've been noticing more and more people are getting there backflow license, some of them are even telling me the ridiculous amount a day there testing! I don't think they could possibly be testing that many a day, and it got me thinking there doing drive bys copy the info and dip
> What are municipalities doing to ensure this isn't happening? What are the punishment for the scums that are?


Lots of people who have the responsibility to keep our water safe cut corners. Its no different than a crooked cop or politician. For a BPAT it usually takes someone getting sick and a law suit to find them out. If they do that it is falsifying a document and each state has different punishments. We have to also regulate our own industry so if you find out about someone doing that then turn them in.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I know a couples guys that they paid and went to the backflow classes to get their license and they are not even plumbers. That's wrong but everything is about money for all this schools.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Testing backflows can be a speedy process probely 90 seconds on two inch and below say you have six devices lined up in row that's how they are able to test so many a day. One day I tested 29 in 2.75 hrs was hauling butt it can be done. There might be some testers that do drive by things change year to year. What if the device was stolen or water district raised or lowered waters pressure.that's why I test every device and the only thing that eats time is driving!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Steveking said:


> Testing backflows can be a speedy process probely 90 seconds on two inch and below say you have six devices lined up in row that's how they are able to test so many a day. One day I tested 29 in 2.75 hrs was hauling butt it can be done. There might be some testers that do drive by things change year to year. What if the device was stolen or water district raised or lowered waters pressure.that's why I test every device and the only thing that eats time is driving!


90 seconds each? Interesting. Do you count time to set everything for test and noticed to the owners before start? If you do and really slow then. I know if you have more than 2 or 3 lineup you save a lot of time but ....


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Every device is different is on fire system, irrigation, or potable just saying 90 seconds for test only did not include time for driving , letting client know that the water would be off or complete paper work making copies or mailing to client and water purveyor are you a tester or are you thinking of becoming a tester? Testing is part of my plumbing business I don't rely on it for sole source of income . Testing comes in bursts then nothing than bursts.for me it's fill in work and my client gets a honest report.Took me about 3 years to get a established BF testing service.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Backflow test/repair isn't the primary source for my company or business but yes, I'm backflow certified for a few years already.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So here's my take. As not only a tester and a cross connection specialist, I run a few small water systems programs. Three years ago I had some issues with two neighboring cities in regards to very low failure rates, so I began following up turned in reports with my own tests only to find that same device failed, some even failing all accross the board. So what I did was require the meter read along with the meter serial # and line pressure. What I Discovered is this weeded out the hacks as I still followed up suspicious test ( they still weren't testing they were just writing down meter into and making up pressure (the pressure was key in that most of the time any given zone maintains the same pressure ) so with this info I was able to revoke a few testers ability to test for a year. Was I threatened with lawsuits? You bet but when I had the follow up test reporting device failure I told said testers either 1) you are falsifying records or 2) your testing procedures are inaccurate. Both of which are a violation of written ordinance. 
So just last year I had a meeting with the systems control supervisor of my town and consulted with them my concern for test falsification, and what she did was include meter information and line pressure on their form. I just hope she follow up with some test of her own to determine the accuracy of the report. But what I've learned from years of contract water operations is this field is fairly easy (the credentials are a biotch to acquire, but its super easy to just Falsify records I mean I have accounts that require only a few hrs of work a month to do routine testing and they pay nicely, I wouldn't want to risk losing the account, afterall I usually land the account because an entire plant usually dies off cuz some idiot failed to even show up, just wrote numbers down in a ledger at their office. Plus I force myself to follow policy by leaving a log book at the site so I still have to actual show up.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I normally bring a second person along with a laptop with the DNR form set up. This way I can test and say what numbers I am reading. Less than five minuets a test and paperwork is done. The company I used to work for had a tester that would not test new backflows I called him out on this one time and got myself in a jam. Next time I called for a inspection I refused to let him on the job. My point is there is people that will cut corners you have to stand against and do what is right. I am glad I started my own company I can call the shots and will not bend when it comes to doing it right. I would rather loose the job than cut corners.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

In Canada 90 Sec is not a legal test. It takes atleast 10min to do it correctly. Some parts of the test you have to wait 2 min to see if there is a pressure drop.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Glad I live in San Diego ca. Don't think a can stare at my gauge that long.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> In Canada 90 Sec is not a legal test. It takes atleast 10min to do it correctly. Some parts of the test you have to wait 2 min to see if there is a pressure drop.


what are you testing only two types are legal here DC and RP neither take more than five minuets to test.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

3 to 5 minutes is my testing average per backflow, even using quick connect test cock adapter.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So here's my take. As not only a tester and a cross connection specialist, I run a few small water systems programs. Three years ago I had some issues with two neighboring cities in regards to very low failure rates, so I began following up turned in reports with my own tests only to find that same device failed, some even failing all accross the board. So what I did was require the meter read along with the meter serial # and line pressure. What I Discovered is this weeded out the hacks as I still followed up suspicious test ( they still weren't testing they were just writing down meter into and making up pressure (the pressure was key in that most of the time any given zone maintains the same pressure ) so with this info I was able to revoke a few testers ability to test for a year. Was I threatened with lawsuits? You bet but when I had the follow up test reporting device failure I told said testers either 1) you are falsifying records or 2) your testing procedures are inaccurate. Both of which are a violation of written ordinance.
> So just last year I had a meeting with the systems control supervisor of my town and consulted with them my concern for test falsification, and what she did was include meter information and line pressure on their form. I just hope she follow up with some test of her own to determine the accuracy of the report. But what I've learned from years of contract water operations is this field is fairly easy (the credentials are a biotch to acquire, but its super easy to just Falsify records I mean I have accounts that require only a few hrs of work a month to do routine testing and they pay nicely, I wouldn't want to risk losing the account, afterall I usually land the account because an entire plant usually dies off cuz some idiot failed to even show up, just wrote numbers down in a ledger at their office. Plus I force myself to follow policy by leaving a log book at the site so I still have to actual show up.


Sounds like some pretty smart detective work and good follow through on your part. I'm glad there's guys out there like you, Shoot 'N'Plumber.


----------



## battleplumbing (Oct 10, 2013)

this is the funny thing in oz even when you find a faulty device you must turn the water back on and let the people continue using the water witch my contaminant our water. but they say we a tester on the law, but there is not enough law man to look at every one. all bull **** do all the courses pay all the money but mr back yarder can do it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> 3 to 5 minutes is my testing average per backflow, even using quick connect test cock adapter.


This sounds like a more reasonable amount of time to me. It takes time to tape and tighten adapters and pressure gauge (we have to note incoming pressure here). Then go through steps and make sure that gauges stop and not just slow to a crawl. Then remove adapters, drain differential gauge, put everything away. This doesn't even count the paperwork, drive time, etc...


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Testing 5 rps on Friday will give avg time per device and drive time.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> This sounds like a more reasonable amount of time to me. It takes time to tape and tighten adapters and pressure gauge (we have to note incoming pressure here). Then go through steps and make sure that gauges stop and not just slow to a crawl. Then remove adapters, drain differential gauge, put everything away. This doesn't even count the paperwork, drive time, etc...


Quick connect adapters don't need tape but you're right Letter, take some time going through steps. DC is a little faster to test but not 1.5 minutes. Here is a quick connect adapters picture, which save me a couple minutes.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> Quick connect adapters don't need tape but you're right Letter, take some time going through steps. DC is a little faster to test but not 1.5 minutes. Here is a quick connect adapters picture, which save me a couple minutes.


nice! Who makes them?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> nice! Who makes them?


I bought it about 4 years ago where I take to calibrate my gauges in Sanford Fl, made by Mid West Instrument but you can look at this page too.

https://www.backflowtestkits.com/accessories.html


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

In Philadelphia you need a master plumber to sign off on it if you are not one .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mid west is where I get all my stuff. Some of the attachments are a real life saver. The quick connect 90 degree fittings are a must especially for DC in a small pit when the test ports are on the side.


----------

